# CFB Gagetown Training Information



## Zallik (19 Nov 2006)

Hi there, I’m new to these forums. I’ve applied to the CF in hopes of becoming an Infantry Officer, and have an interview booked for next Tuesday. My problem is that I have thus far been unable to gather sufficient information on phase 2-4 of the training required as outlined in the job description   http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=23&bhcp=1  .

CFLRS has a great website with detailed information about every aspect of IAP and BOTP laid out week by week, but when I go to the CFB Gagetown site  ( http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/cfb_gagetown/index_e.asp ) I can’t seem to find any in-depth information of the course, including the duration. I’ve been searching this forum for awhile, and perhaps my skills in this area are lacking in which case I apologize, but I have been unable to uncover further information on these sections of the training (though I have found many other posts that have been extremely enlightening). So if anyone’s able to direct me to a site with any information on phase 2-4 I would very much appreciate it. I’m sorry if this question has already been addressed and I’m creating an unnecessary new page.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Nov 2006)

I recall that it'S ran by the Infantry School. As for details on the courses, I am not sure. But you shouldn't get a head start on everyone else. Just take the course day by day. Now if you want to know about Gagetown itself, or Oromocto I can sure help you.


Cheers,
And I wish you the Best of Luck with your new career,
You'll enjoy it.
TN2IC


----------



## Zallik (19 Nov 2006)

Actually, the reason that I’m so anxious to find out already at this point is because one of the basic questions on the interview sheet is,
“Where and how long is the training?
Recruit training:
Occupational Training:”
And as I can’t find any reference as to the duration of Occupational training I’m having trouble finding a clear answer to that question, (I’m assuming Recruit training would consist of the time spent in IAP and BOTP).


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Nov 2006)

CAP (common army phase) is 10 weeks.
Infantry Officer Development Period 1.1 (dismounted platoon commander) is 10.5 weeks
Infantry Officer Development Period 1.2 (mechanised platoon commander) is actually two courses.  19 training days for "Turret Operator" and the rest of the time learning the platoon commanding/crew commanding stuff.  
CAP and IODP 1.1 are run throughout the year.  IODP 1.2 is only run once a year, from the end of May until mid September.  

(Side Note: that infantry school page on the Gagetown site is horribly out of date.  Even though it was apparently updated on 13 July 05, it still lists courses no longer run, such as Advanced Pioneer, Advanced Mortar, and even refers to the Infantry Officer courses by their old names (Phase III and Phase IV).)
If you will be attending civilian university during your training, your path will be like this:
BOTP Part I (summer)
University (eg: keggers, all night cram sessions, etc)
BOTP Part II (summer)
Second Language training (summer)
University Year II
CAP (summer)
University Year III
IODP 1.1 (summer)
University Year IV
IODP 1.2
Posting to a battalion
Similar if you go to RMC, less BOTP Part II (not required as you get that part of training at RMC)
If you already have a degree, it is possible to do BOTP I and II in the summer, go to Gagetown and do CAP in the autumn, IODP 1.1 in the winter/spring and then IODP that summer, for about 14 months of straight training.

I hope this helps


----------



## Zallik (19 Nov 2006)

I’m still uncertain where you found this information; I’m assuming that you just knew it from experience/familiarity with the process. But thanks very much, that’s exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Nov 2006)

I found it in my brain: I am staff at the Infantry School.

Cheers


----------

